# 09/24 Raw Discussion Thread: Super Show-Down Draws Near



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Pepsi Center, Denver, CO*​


> During a chaotic Universal Title Match main event between Roman Reigns and Baron Corbin, The Shield held strong against the trio of Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre. With WWE Super Show-Down around the corner, can The Hounds of Justice keep their attackers off their backs? Raw airs live Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*The Shield holds strong*​


> Braun Strowman’s next Universal Title opportunity has already been decided — he and Brock Lesnar will challenge Roman Reigns in a Triple Threat Match at WWE Crown Jewel on Friday, Nov. 2. However, The Monster Among Men isn’t waiting until he touches down in Riyadh to get his hands on The Big Dog: Strowman, Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre have continued their unbridled hostility toward The Shield in advance of their monumental Six-Man Tag Team Match at WWE Super Show-Down on Saturday, Oct. 6. While Team Braun has laid several beatings on their foes over the last month, The Hounds of Justice finally got a leg up on their tormentors this past Monday. Have Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose reclaimed the momentum? And will Acting General Manager Baron Corbin allow The Shield to skate to Super Show-Down unscathed? (Our bets: Yes and no.)











*Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs. The Revival in a Raw Tag Team Championship Match*​


> After earning a Raw Tag Title opportunity several weeks ago, Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder are ready to collect on what’s owed them. Whether they will be able to topple the tough-as-nails tandem currently standing atop of the mountain remains to be seen. When all is said and done, will there be a championship revival for former NXT Tag Team titleholders Dawson & Wilder, or just another reckoning by Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre?











*Lashley looks to change Elias’ tune*​


> The most surprising moment of last Monday’s show had to go to Lio Rush, who revealed himself as Bobby Lashley’s manager and bounced all over Kevin Owens and Elias in a supremely athletic display that was unexpected enough to send two of Raw’s toughest Superstars backing away slowly. The good news is that Lashley has a manager who isn’t all talk. The bad news is that the element of surprise is now off the table.
> 
> WWE.com has now learned that that Lashley will go one-on-one with Elias this Monday night. Considering that KO still has carte blanche and that he and the strumming Superstar have something to prove, it’s a safe bet that they will be better prepared for Lashley & Rush this time around. But, will it be enough?











*Brie Bella to battle Ruby Riott*​


> Ronda Rousey’s attempt to defend her title in an Open Challenge backfired when the Raw Women’s Champion drew out The Riott Squad, who dragged presumptive challenger Natalya to the top of the stage, surrounded the wounded titleholder, put the boots to The Baddest Woman on the Planet and forced The Bella Twins to run interference.
> 
> The two trios will meet at WWE Super Show-Down, but first, Ruby Riott will go one-on-one with Brie Bella on Raw. Who will pick up momentum ahead of their Six-Woman Tag Team Match? And will the Raw Women’s Champion and Nikki Bella once again find themselves at odds with The Riott Squad? Find out on Raw, airing live this Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*Ready, willing and ...*​


> Gable! Chad Gable has been something of a breakout star in Raw’s Tag Team division over the last few weeks, helping new partner Bobby Roode score a pair of wins over The Ascension before knocking off Viktor in a battle of finesse this past week. Of course, Konnor bulldozed Gable from behind after the bout, so the Olympic grappler might have one last test ahead of him before he and his partner can explore life beyond The Wasteland.











*Bliss, interrupted*​


> Alexa Bliss might be out of Ronda Rousey’s orbit for now, but The Goddess was quickly forced to deal with another longtime rival when Nia Jax resurfaced to help Ember Moon obliterate Bliss’ cohorts, Mickie James and Alicia Fox. It’s been a while since Nia and Alexa mixed it up, though it’s safe to say The Irresistible Force hasn’t forgotten the Money in the Bank cash-in that snapped her Raw Women’s Title reign. Alexa, then, has a lot to answer for and not a lot of time to figure out how.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great, another Brie match fpalm

And I wonder if Dean & Seth will get a tag title rematch at some point. Hope so.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

So much of my interest in Raw revolves around Alexa. Her being injured seriously dampens my enthusiasm for a show that does not possess much depth for me otherwise.

Raw could possibly be in the early stages of building a pretty decent tag division though.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wildcat410 said:


> So much of my interest in Raw revolves around Alexa. Her being injured seriously dampens my enthusiasm for a show that does not possess much depth for me otherwise.
> 
> Raw could possibly be in the early stages of building a pretty decent tag division though.


Well the preview makes it seem like she'll be on the show


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Brie Bella vs Ruby Riott. Watch Ruby Riott do all of the work and Brie Bella just pulls something out of her ass and wins the match due to roll up. :tenay*_


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Well absolutely none of that sounds like interesting television.

Except Alexa's ass hanging out of her short shorts :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie mode on the B show. :fuckyeah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh great, another Brie match fpalm
> 
> And I wonder if Dean & Seth will get a tag title rematch at some point. Hope so.


They will, but I mean, they lost rather cleanly at HIAC, at least the cmmentators weren't mentioning the Drew interference at the end that much, hell, the ref let it go, so it may take a while.

If Brie beats Ruby they might as well not have the match at the Australia show, the Riott Squad would be 0-293429387423 against the Bellas by then.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

That Raw banner is interesting in that it makes Dean look like he is keeping a small distance from Seth and Roman. Almost teasing an inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another Bella match on RAW? sigh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, look at that. Raw is still a thing.


Alright.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm here one day early


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I forgot the ending to that Reigns match. So much overbooking.


I'm surprised they're letting Drunk Mode wrestle Ruby or any of the Riott Squad considering she nearly fucking killed two of them with the second botched dive.
If I'm awake I'll watch it.


On the brightside Nia is back. And Dean is back.
So it's not that bad.
Plus Corbin is good.
Even Coach is gone.
Now just get Heyman and Lesnar from the show and I'll be happy.


----------



## Bliss World Order (Jul 25, 2018)

If Brie loses, we Riott.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I approach this RAW with the attitude that this week can't possibly be worse than last week. WWE may well prove me wrong again. :bryanlol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The only segment I'll probably go back to watch is whatever Alexa Bliss is doing.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh dear god. I don't even care about her winning anymore, at this point I just hope Ruby survives. >_<


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Another brock/braun/reigns triple threat in under two months, because those matches are so good.

:eyeroll


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

well so much for the revival to get the title...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















Fuck more Bellas shit, make that a double :liquor


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't forget the piece of pie. According to Renee, Dean wants a piece of this pie.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043990223921860608
Several NXT women are in the area as well. Don't be surprised if Raw tonight opens with mother hen Steph surrounded by all her chicks. I smell something H I S T O R I C.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043990223921860608


Time to make some real changes... by pushing the Bellas in 2018... on both brands...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

HERSTORY! Brie Mode!


Can we play this clip?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> HERSTORY! Brie Mode!
> 
> 
> Can we play this clip?


So that's their show? I want that 3 minutes of my life back.

Paige is the worst influence, Vegan Bryan's married to a woman who eats worms - who knew? :serious:


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Looking forward to Better Call Saul tonight!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it too late to rename this show Nitro


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

Raw maybe as well be the Roman Reigns show as Vince aint gonna be pushing anyone else


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Is it too late to rename this show Nitro


thunder would be more appropriate imo



Dibil13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043990223921860608
> Several NXT women are in the area as well. Don't be surprised if Raw tonight opens with mother hen Steph surrounded by all her chicks. I smell something H I S T O R I C.


i love history i love reading history i love thinking about history 

but

stef o mac making "history" just ain't working for me


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Are any of Undertaker/HHH/HBK scheduled?


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

RAW is tonight, will be interesting to see what they do tonight. I'd like to see them add a 4th man into the Roman/Braun/Lesnar match though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dibil13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043990223921860608
> Several NXT women are in the area as well. Don't be surprised if Raw tonight opens with mother hen Steph surrounded by all her chicks. I smell something H I S T O R I C.


It's *HER*STORIC. Get it right. :cole

*sigh* Really feels like tag titles. No good can come of this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

P.much a :ugh from that preview




















Unless :brock shows up with his beard and black shirt and wrecks shit............

Unlikely.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Lio Rush/Elias should be fun again at least. I'm hoping Maverick finally gets some mic time for AOP too. I wonder if Gulak will be around too, I'm interested to see where they fit him as there is nothing obvious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Both Bellas :calout


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh coincidence, today is the Bitch Queen birthday



Spoiler: Possible Announcement?



Apparently there are rumours of the womens tag titles being announced today, which would be defended in all 3 brands and they would make their debut at the Evolution PPV.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I swear to God if Brie beats Ruby, Sasha and Bayley should walk out.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's Lady Balls McMahon's birthday?


Congrats Steph on being the first woman to ever be a woman and to show the world what a woman is. Thank you for all the work you've done after creating women.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> I swear to God if Brie beats Ruby, Sasha and Bayley should walk out.


Why would they care? You seem to forget pro wrestling is predetermined.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

IndyTaker said:


> Why would they care? *You seem to forget pro wrestling is predetermined.*


And?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

IndyTaker said:


> Why would they care? You seem to forget pro wrestling is predetermined.


 Because Brie is a useless skank who thinks acting like a drunk 16 year old is giving her magical wrestling powers while it nearly gets her neck broken and then nearly kills two other women?


They should leave because a pair of useless women who are only known for cheating to win, one literally only being about showing her ass off and the other being a drunken skank are the "role models" for wwe women.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Not surprising they fucked up Ruby Riott's momentum at the expense of the botch sisters.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's *HER*STORIC. Get it right. :cole
> 
> *sigh* Really feels like tag titles. No good can come of this.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*chugs beer*

Preparing for this dumpster fire early.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I swear to God if Brie beats Ruby, Sasha and Bayley should walk out.


Brie will beat Ruby of course, it's been booked already :vince5


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

MORE BELLAS










It's pretty disappointing that Ruby is tasked with carrying _yet another_ Bella twin. But she's already had to lay down for one, so I don't think she'll take a pin fall here. I think they make it a D.Q. finish or have Ruby steal one with the help of the Riott Squad.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I know that either this week or next, Ronda is going to save the Bella Botchers from a beating at the hands of the Riott Squad and they'll stand tall and then Stone Cold Rousey hands a beer to Brie and Brie screams like a 16 year old drunk girl and breaks her neck while trying to run.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Stay mad Dolores!


Dolorian said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Oh coincidence, today is the Bitch Queen birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know how I feel about them being on all 3 brands, if anything it should just be the main roster shows.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So The Shield are opening the show. WWE for the love of fuck, LET DEAN TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope they announce the Women's Tag Team Belt's tonight


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So The Shield are opening the show. WWE for the love of fuck, LET DEAN TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*:ambrose4

WHAT NO

He needs to kick ass and that's it

He can talk when he turns heel

But he has a habit of babbling and the moment he babbles all the aura is gone - so it's better to let him be an ass-kicking mute*


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

These tag titles are going to be a disaster. How does it work with NXT? Why does this go to both brands but the world titles don't? It will be funny hearing everyone who is happy about it start complaining they are not been used the right way etc. 

This will be the, 'We have nothing creatively to start a singles feud. Put Wrestler A and B together, give them the belts, then split the team' belts.

They only work if the women are one on show. Paige announces she has traded all of the men from SD for all of the women from RAW. Make SD the women's only show with Ronda as the centrepiece.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *:ambrose4
> 
> WHAT NO
> 
> ...


You are contradicting yourself :lol You say he should only talk when he's heel, then you say he shouldn't talk at all?

And Dean's mic skills are his strongest asset and there's no way in HELL he should stop talking entirely. He's cut some great promos in the past and it would be a major shame if he didn't cut them anymore.

BTW that's your opinion that he 'babbles', I think his promos are fine :shrug


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Not watching this turd sandwich


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So The Shield are opening the show. WWE for the love of fuck, LET DEAN TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Knowing them they'll probably give Reigns 85% of the mic time for the segment, and have Dean talk the least of the three of them, something like 2%.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Knowing them they'll probably give Reigns 85% of the mic time for the segment, and have Dean talk the least of the three of them, something like 2%.


And when Reigns starts to fuck up his promo (as he usually do when he talks) he will throw a couple of "bitches" so the crowd reacts :grin2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Knowing them they'll probably give Reigns 85% of the mic time for the segment, and have Dean talk the least of the three of them, something like 2%.


Yeah. I love Roman but when it comes to Shield promos with all three of them, he should talk the least. Go back to the original Shield run where he just said one line at the end while Dean & Seth did most of the talking.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Any leaked script?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Any leaked script?


I found one.



Spoiler: Leaked script


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

To continue working on an iPad app I'm doing or take a break to watch RAW...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love Roman


:ha

*You have 92 shirts? Can you send me one? I am poor folk.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am here for the fuckery.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:cole


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

let me see, watch the shield dominate the entire show or continue to make gifs of wwe divas and vince mcmahon expressions. think i'll make gifs instead


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The hell?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh...new intro...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New mini intro?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was that a new Now, Then, Forever thingy? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That new WWE intro is pretty sick..


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Time for another monday night of disappointment


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First new logo bumper in 6 years and instead of saving it for SD1000, they used it for a throw away RAW.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Lady Balls and the first bitch, HHH!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Show hasn't even started and Steph is already emasculating Corbin :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Baron Castrato


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course the shield are starting off raw UGH

and oh look they are coming through the crowd lol

Vince is the worst


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Corbin, Gas Station Owner & Twitter Daughter vs The Shield :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That new mini intro was interesting.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Steph's first victim of the night, getting the emasculation going early I see.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

oh great! another boring way to start the show. Can Ambrose just turn on Roman already?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Corbin's balls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate the way Roman carries around his championships.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

I can’t stand how Raman holds the title. Pure disrespect trying to look cool. Not a jansport backpack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

S&D Security!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :trips8


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ambrose came back just to be Roman's lackey. What a dud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No title Dean... such a third wheel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Steph destroying another GM :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Another set of balls added to Stephanie McMahon’s collection


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pete Dunne putting his title in his mouth is ok then? 


wkc_23 said:


> I hate the way Roman carries around his championships.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN'S TALKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo

Only two sentences though? COME ON.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking hurry up and get on with it


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Its pathetic how Roman can only get cheered when they're in the ring together...its sad....and pretty hilarious.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I hate that they are using Dean and Seth again to try and get Roman over when it failed miserably the first fucking time. Roman is never going to be accepted they should just come to terms with that already.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Stop bitching about how Roman holds it.
Rock had it in one hand dangling along.
Austin used to throw it down to punch someone.
Roman isn't doing anything wrong


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Ambrose Girl, Ambrose is talking


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Corey Graves has McMahons cock so far down his throat


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Who else is so fucking fed up of the Shield? ?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

I've been watching the SD 6 era on the WWE Network over the weekend, up to the Unforgiven PPV with Taker vs Lesnar for the Undisputed Championship. It's going to make it so much more difficult to sit through a 3 hour episode of a 2018 episode of Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here come the boo's :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns gets booed.

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol booing soon as Roman speaks. Hilarious

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Roman still getting booed in the shield. Its not working Vince ha ha ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What an ovation? :heston


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poor Deano, stuck in the middle there with no title to hold up. Bit mean of Seth & Roman to do that in front of him


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pete Dunne puts it in his mouth 


Xobeh said:


> Stop bitching about how Roman holds it.
> Rock had it in one hand dangling along.
> Austin used to throw it down to punch someone.
> Roman isn't doing anything wrong


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha hes getting his ass booed


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

ha ha Roman gets booed when he speaks lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People cheering for Dean , but as soon as Roman starts talking they boo :lmao


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I am sensing a Dean Ambrose heel turn coming.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Even his own Shield members burying him now.

Poor Dean...please get this done to Smackdown ASAP.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spoiler: Backstage at Raw is...



The Undertaker


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn they gotta get Dean a belt, that's a bad look


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh god, still going with this “workhorse” shite.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean looks awesome.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Pete Dunne putting his title in his mouth is ok then?


ROMAN REIGNS IS NOT FUCKING TALENTED


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

All Seth and Roman could do was laugh at the hostilitay the crowd has towards Roman. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if the whole thing about the championships will lead to resentment from Ambrose.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best? No. Most protected? Yes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Ruby vs Brie tonight, the match was changed to a six woman tag: The Riotts vs the Bellas and Natalya


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Devatron215 said:


> ROMAN REIGNS IS NOT FUCKING TALENTED


Changing the subject I see


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean looks the most intimidating of the trio by a mile..too bad they make him a nerd.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if the whole thing about the championships will lead to resentment from Ambrose.


That would be the logical thing.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> No Ruby vs Brie tonight, the match was changed to a six woman tag: The Riotts vs the Bellas and Natalya


I would be very okay with Sarah going slightly stiff enough to bruise the ribs of Brie.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Happy birthday Steph! :hb


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So this is basically the tag match from Melbourne but with Corbin instead? I was actually hoping they'd hold off on a Shield 6 man tag until then.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Changing the subject I see


That’s the point . Dunne is talented he can do as he pleases and he’s a badass. Roman is neither of those things so it makes him look like a complete Baffoon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This MAYBE could've worked if Shield were heels for this. But having them stay face for this was dumb.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

did they change strowmans entrance music, sounds more like a heavy than usual


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So this is basically the tag match from Melbourne but with Corbin instead? I was actually hoping they'd hold off on a Shield 6 man tag until then.


 I expect something to stop it being a full match, DQ or something or interferences.


No way they'll give away a good six man when the supershow is so close


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd has forgotten Braun's a heel. :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Did Braun just botch there?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're trying to turn Dean against Seth & Roman now....?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, this is where it begins. Deans heel turn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun hinting at a break up of the Shield.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea Dean turnin


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WWE only has 6 microphones?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks Braun that's what implode means.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

When the heels make the most sense ..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean is a much better heel


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Teasing Deans turn... hmm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I get it.
Seth turns? He's a bad guy
Dean turns? He's a bad guy


The only good guy is Roman


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yes. He does. Turn dean turn


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i missed that what did Braun fuck up there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is the guy to take the pinfalls for the Shield.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're not gonna turn Dean heel before Melbourne, so I'm not worried right now :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Devatron215 said:


> That’s the point . Dunne is talented he can do as he pleases and he’s a badass. Roman is neither of those things so it makes him look like a complete Baffoon


Pete Dunne is as intimidating as Paris Hilton


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I respect Deans fresh facial lineup :applause


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta love when the heels are actually telling the truth


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

wow! Dean looks pissed....I hope he destroys Roman now.....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

MrJT said:


> i missed that what did Braun fuck up there


He said "the four of us vs the three of you".


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they're getting the tag belts aren't they?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Disposable Dean....? Disposable Dolph, Disposable Drew.....

Alliteration, yaaaaay


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They're not gonna turn Dean heel before Melbourne, so I'm not worried right now :lol


Obviously not. This is just the beginning grounds of his eventual turn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god they're teasing this turn.. I want Dean to turn heel so bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Dean is the guy to take the pinfalls for the Shield.


they should call him the fall guy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lolololol at Dean hanging out with Braun, Drew & Dolph :lmao

When Dean turns heel, he'll go off on his own and won't be with anybody.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, that means the heel turn isn't happening since he offered Dean. Fuck. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crown Jewel is a terrible name for a PPV. almost as bad as Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So the IC title that Dolph lives for is going to Dean?
Yeah that's not suspicious!


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Roman “ Cringe” Reigns


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Crown Jewel is a terrible name for a PPV. almost as bad as Great Balls of Fire.


Great Balls of Fire turned out to be a decent PPV though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ACTING GM CONSTABLE BORIN NOBIN SAYS NO MEANS NO


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is interesting. But I hope Dean does turn in the end, no red herring please.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

so if its four of them versus the three of them, who is the three? clearly Braun meant Ambrose as the fourth..so who is the third on the Shield? lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

He got booed for interrupting Dolph Ziggler :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew & Dolph/ The Revival could be good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a main event. :eyeroll


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Extraordinary Man that does extraordinary Things? Fuckkkkk off


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Guess Dolph forgot he needed Drew the entire time as IC champ, but okay. I'm cool with them starting to plant the seeds for an Ambrose heel turn.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolph got a point there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finn vs Jinder? Yeah, time to make some food


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> so if its four of them versus the three of them, who is the three? clearly Braun meant Ambrose as the fourth..so who is the third on the Shield? lol


kurt angle


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Actual character development. Best opening promo in monthes.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh sweet fuck.
I liked Bayley.


I really liked her.
Now she's the lackey for the smiley bitch boy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Welp, this is where it begins. Deans heel turn.


It's a swerve. Seth is going to turn. It won't be Dean because they were too heavy handed with it and it's not a "swerve" now, and we know it won't be Roman.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the_hound said:


> kurt angle


That's where you're wrong...

WHO IS THE THIRD MAN?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised Dolph wanted to bring up his 2016 feud with Dean, cos he lost it :lol

But this is the most attention Dean's gotten since he came back, so yay :woo

Funny they had them bring up that Dean hardly talks, cos everybody's been saying that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Welp, that means the heel turn isn't happening since he offered Dean. Fuck. Hope I'm wrong.


I agree. It won't be happening any time soon..


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a swerve. Seth is going to turn. It won't be Dean because they were too heavy handed with it and it's not a "swerve" now, and we know it won't be Roman.


It would be awful to have Seth turn on The Shield once again.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Do they seriously have to tease everything? Can't this company fucking keep SOME things a surprise anymore? Now when Ambrose does turn heel, it won't even feel like a big moment because now they'll have everyone expecting it to happen when it does. Just threw away all the potential for that away. fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emmanuelle said:


> It would be awful to have Seth turn on The Shield once again.


WWE is fluent in awful. It's their official language. 

They made it crystal clear that it's not Ambrose.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a swerve. Seth is going to turn. It won't be Dean because they were too heavy handed with it and it's not a "swerve" now, and we know it won't be Roman.




And since Seth and Braun are the most popular guy on the roster, OF COURSE they’d turn them both heels. Stupid WWE.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I feel like Dean is basically stuck in the same position with Roman that babyface Becky was with Charlotte. Irrelevant background enhancement extra sidekick. If Becky is any indicator, a heel turn could be just as great for Dean.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I smell a heel turn for Dean

After Crown Jewel


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, it's already time to smile


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE is fluent in awful. It's their official language.
> 
> They made it crystal clear that it's not Ambrose.


You may be right... But I still hope the obvious and logical thing will happen this time, like it was when Dean won the MITB match and cashed in on Seth, just like he said.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

God 4 waste of spaces on the roster. If Balor isn’t demon this smiley Finn gimmick is unwatchable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Himiko said:


> And since Seth and Braun are the most popular guy on the roster, OF COURSE they’d turn them both heels. Stupid WWE.


Gotta make sure there's no one but Roman left to cheer.

Although Dean is as if not more over than Seth, but alas.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044380784797323266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044379232128757760


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE is fluent in awful. It's their official language.
> 
> They made it crystal clear that it's not Ambrose.


Nah, it will be Deaner just not in the next few weeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forgot Sasha was hurt. :sasha3


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If Finn doesn't Moonwalk wearing that jacket!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Bayley almost tripped over the steps


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Don't hinder Jinder.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BTW did anyone else notice that Dolph botched his promo? He said "When Rollins couldn't beat me at Summerslam he called you Dean", but Rollins actually beat Dolph at Summerslam


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Team Mahalicia :HA :HA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emmanuelle said:


> You may be right... But I still hope the obvious and logical thing will happen this time, like it was when Dean won the MITB match and cashed in on Seth, just like he said.


We don't have a Roman suspension to make that happen this time, sadly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Psychosocial said:


> Do they seriously have to tease everything? Can't this company fucking keep SOME things a surprise anymore? Now when Ambrose does turn heel, it won't even feel like a big moment because now they'll have everyone expecting it to happen when it does. Just threw away all the potential for that away. fpalm


People were already expecting it before Dean even came back, so it's not like it would have been a total surprise anyway :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Time for a break...don't care for any of these.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well so far the first 30 minutes of the show has been nothing short of awful.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

ha ha what is Roman turns? like seriously, what if? lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw is crickets.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Why is dean turning (which he should) and ROMAN the Crown Jewel of the WWE (bun intended) not turned heel? Blatant sacrificing of the two.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We don't have a Roman suspension to make that happen this time, sadly.


Haha, forgot about that :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hard to believe we are watching two former world champions now serving as curtain jerkers on RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Battle of former main title holders. :bryanlol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Did the other Singh brother get released?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Do Finn and Jinder have a storyline going on that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Renee is so much better at this than Coach. The back and forward with her and Corey is worth it.
But Corey is better for quoting mean girls.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and here comes the one word commentary mrs ambrose and the word of the day is "Owwwwwwww"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Do Finn and Jinder have a storyline going on that I'm not aware of?


Of course, the storyline of having random matches every single week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emmanuelle said:


> Of course, the storyline of having random matches every single week.


Yeap. That's what I (unfortunately) thought. I do zone out during Raw here and there, so I was hoping maybe I missed something in previous weeks with these two, but I guess not.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee just squeals certain words. Still better than Coach though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

How the mighty have fallen... I mean Grinn and Bayley. :sadbecky


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a swerve. Seth is going to turn. It won't be Dean because they were too heavy handed with it and it's not a "swerve" now, and we know it won't be Roman.




I was thinking the exact same thing. Although it is hard to imagine turning Seth again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Did the other Singh brother get released?


Nah, he tore his ACL earlier this year. Could be back in a few months though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Renee is so much better at this than Coach. The back and forward with her and Corey is worth it.


Yeah Renee is doing well and she will only get better as she gets more experience.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Anyone switch to Monday night football?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I prefer Renee to Coach.

But I still think 3 commentators is overkill, they end up talking over each other and being unable to complete thoughts 85% of the time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Psychosocial said:


> Do they seriously have to tease everything? Can't this company fucking keep SOME things a surprise anymore? Now when Ambrose does turn heel, it won't even feel like a big moment because now they'll have everyone expecting it to happen when it does. Just threw away all the potential for that away. fpalm


Nah its good to do how they did it, planting the seed in Ambrose head, now if they do it right, they will showing Ambrose struggling with if he should turn heel or not


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

RAW has been fun so far. Really concerned about the downfall as it will occur soon..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finn's got the best reactions of the night so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bailey is awful at acting


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> People were already expecting it before Dean even came back, so it's not like it would have been a total surprise anyway :shrug


I get that, but that was never based on the way he was being presented, just something fans were assuming would happen in general. Teasing it on TV in front of everyone ruins the whole potential of that turn though. You might say people were expecting it, but you forget the fact that most of these RAW/SD crowds are filled with casual fans and not hardcore ones. I mean, you still have people who cheer for Roman just because WWE wants them to. They're puppets. Now you give even the casuals reason to be wary of Dean turning on the Shield with that segment, so now the surprise factor when it happens is gone and what could have been a potentially era defining moment in many ways no longer exists because now everyone knows what's gonna happen.

I hate when they give stuff like this away all the time, but I guess that's what you gotta do when you suck at writing good shows and have to basically tease or reveal everything in order to keep people watching and not give up on their shit altogether.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TNA roll-up via distraction. Classic TNA

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

oh my how finn has fallen.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fitzmagic still doing his thing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It still irks me that Women like Alicia Fox still have a job with this company when they released Emma.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Bayley is tougher than Finn. No surprises there.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Both these guys are former world champions


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ryan Fitzpatrick continues to shine. 7-0 Tampa


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That then now forever intro featured everyone you would expect them to feature.

Even Steph doing some charity work got in there :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and now we have that


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mahal about to destroy this jabroni...



Ugh what a tease...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The moment Seth & Roman held their titles up in front of Dean, knowing he doesn't have one, I knew they'd start teasing Dean's heel turn. Gonna be interesting to see how this goes...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that happened


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck you Jinder you piece of shit. And Foxy with your disco queen outfit or whatever that is :cuss:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF what that shit at the end of the match


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

There’s been a lot of female-on-male violence lately [emoji848]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley's ass. It's just too bad her face is...well, whatever it is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the hell.....?. I'm so glad MNF is back :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Had Balor even shown up since before HIAC? Now he shows up to get a roll up win on Jinder?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Corey for explaining this rich storytelling..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF is going on right now.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

great now we have to waste time on Raw plugging mix match bullshit. Did you know the men have to wrestle the men and the women have to wrestle the women.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Why is Raw doing MMC stuff? Are they randomly making MMC storyline now? After the fact?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

FitzMagic :mark :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, they're gonna tease Jinder turning on one of his vanilla caramel midget lackeys again...which will of course lead to nothing of significance in regard to storylines and especially fan reception.

Your thoughts on this, @Nolo King ? :hmm


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah its good to do how they did it, planting the seed in Ambrose head, now if they do it right, they will showing Ambrose struggling with if he should turn heel or not


No, it's never good when they tease such potentially big things happening. I hated when Goldberg's first WWE appearance in 12 years was revealed on TV ahead of time rather than him coming out after Lesnar beat down Orton and Shane at SummerSlam and making a statement to Brock. Which one would have been a bigger mark-out moment?

Wrestling is all about moments, but WWE can't produce those anymore without basically telling everyone ahead of time because they want to make sure people are actually watching when they happen and haven't given up on their product by then.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda has become an afterthought since winning the title.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

God how the mighty have fallen.

Bayley and Finn Balor from most over over female superstar, and the first Universal Champion respectively. To working program with Jinder Mahal and Alicia Foxx.

This is what being buried looks like.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044384843394469890


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

At least they are getting the shitty Bella twins out of the way early.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

3 second theme song for Natty.
Full length song for the Bellas.


It's like showing your tits and ass off is what they market to young girls as "revolution" in women's wrestling.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

More Bellas. This is God testing our commitment to WWE by making it as unbearable as possible


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BOTCH MOOOODE!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when Bayley and Balor were the 2 top faces of the most succesful period on NXT history? How the mighty have fallen

Ugh, the Bellas :fuck

Hopefully is a quick match


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Ronda has become an afterthought since winning the title.


Rhonda ain't my champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why did the fucking Cunta's (Bella's) have to come back. Awful.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Ronda Cringey + Tweedle-dee & Tweedle-dum


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least we get Sasha in that commercial.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good reaction for the Bellas.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raw is Awful. I only care about Ambrollins and Ziggintyre.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mango13 said:


> It still irks me that Women like Alicia Fox still have a job with this company when they released Emma.


I thought she was unhappy and left. Like Aries and Neville.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Psychosocial said:


> No, it's never good when they tease such potentially big things happening. I hated when Goldberg's first WWE appearance in 12 years was revealed on TV ahead of time rather than him coming out after Lesnar beat down Orton and Shane at SummerSlam and making a statement to Brock. Which one would have been a bigger mark-out moment?
> 
> Wrestling is all about moments, but WWE can't produce those anymore without basically telling everyone ahead of time because they want to make sure people are actually watching when they happen and haven't given up on their product by then.


Everyone knew Golberg signed before Raw even announced it. And everyone has breen saying since the shield got back together Dean should turn heel, and now the WWE having other wrestlers telling Dean what we are thinking is good storytelling. Everything we have been saying on WF about Dean, was just said on Raw, that is a good thing


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Raw is Awful. I only care about Ambrollins and Ziggintyre *McZiggler*.


FTFY


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Riott Squad a cohesive machine that never wins.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Why did the two sluts who sleep their way to getting hired get to walk to the ring and the Riott Squad get the jobber entry?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

It is a joke the Bella Twins have earned Free Agent Status.

Everything the Miz and Maryse said about John Cena/Nikki Bella and Daniel Bryan/Brie Bella was 100 percent true. It's on display every Monday and Tuesday night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> I thought she was unhappy and left. Like Aries and Neville.


Nah, her and Summer Rae got released on the same day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sincere said:


> FTFY


McZiggler sounds funnier than Dog Ziggler :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was that?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Why did the two sluts who sleep their way to getting hired get to walk to the ring and the Riott Squad get the jobber entry?


...i think you answered your own question...



Xobeh said:


> *the two sluts who sleep their way to getting hired*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show needs some CHARLEY. (or 'Charles' as Rollins lovingly calls her. :lol)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brie killed Liv


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Brie, the second kick was in the fucking throat. Don't do that.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Oh god... here we go with the cringe WWE Bella narrative via commentary.

Fuck off.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What happen to ol girl?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brie already messed up Liv Morgan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Poor Liv... fpalm


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh shit, Liv legit hurt


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol did i really just see natalya and nikki jumping up and down in the corner fists in the air yelling brie mode

fpalm


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn. Knocked out


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did Botch Mode kick her in the throat!? She looked like she was fading


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

She even fucking staggers like she's drunk when she screams 'Brie Mode"


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Why am I watching this?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Brie already messed up Liv Morgan


Are you really surprised? I mean we don't call her Botch Mode for nothing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

oh my fucking gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd

:heston


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Chanting Brie Mode? Are you fucking serious. 










What a shit crowd.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sarah or Ruby really need to fucking shoot on her.
Fuck it if they get fired. Brie kicking Liv full force in the fucking throat.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dude Liv looks like she’s dying trying to finish this match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Are you really surprised? I mean we don't call her Botch Mode for nothing.


She is a disaster.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Blissfit85 said:


> Why am I watching this?


I should have used this match for my bathroom break.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Friends don't let friends chant Brie Mode.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> Everyone knew Golberg signed before Raw even announced it. And everyone has breen saying since the shield got back together Dean should turn heel, and now the WWE having other wrestlers telling Dean what we are thinking is good storytelling. Everything we have been saying on WF about Dean, was just said on Raw, that is a good thing


That is not a good thing. They should keep at least some surprises every now and then. A Dean heel turn on the Shield is one of those moments you should keep tight lipped until it actually happens in order to get the most out of it when it's executed, and not just a half-hearted fan reaction because they all expected it after you teased it heavily beforehand.

I guess if it was up to you, the Hardys' return at WM 33 would have been better if it was announced beforehand? And I'm talking about if Goldberg showed up at SummerSlam when it was the perfect timing for him to come out after that Brock beatdown, it definitely would have been unexpected and gotten a huuge pop had it happened, much better than what they actually did with him 2 months later.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

The one time I'm grateful for commercials.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRIE CHODEEEEEE


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone have a gif of the throat kick by brie, missed it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ruby should really stomp on brie's fingers, break every single one 

see how well she fingers her sister's butthole in the jacuzzi with kevin dunn watching after that


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brie doesn't need this kind of spotlight, she wasn't ready to comeback


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looked nasty for sure.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Hope we get to see a smarky crowd chant Botch Mode some day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'd rather have Cena back on my TV than witness these two untalented bitches.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Brie doesn't need this kind of spotlight, she wasn't ready to comeback


she was never ready to be there in the first place, much less a comeback


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how many people is Brie going to hurt, she is averaging one per week

botch mode more like it


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what a joke anyone has to actually try and sell anything from the Bellas.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Brie doesn't need this kind of spotlight, she wasn't ready to comeback



She should of stayed retired and continued to pump out hippy kids with retarded ass names.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why is this fucking match still going

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder if her Husband showed her how to do the Yes Kicks right


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Where the hell are the "end this match" chants???


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

liv morgan taken the back to be intubated because this dirty skank can't look at someone in the ring without injuring them

fuck off botch mode


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn, Liv got legitimately hurt by that

Who has a Gif of it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Liv taken back to the trainers room. Thanks Brie.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I didn’t catch a glimpse of the tv, but that kick sounded like Ruby’s pissed lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Brie is awful in the ring. I know she's pretty much untouchable backstage now between the reality shows and John Laurinaitis being her step dad and all, but come on. She should be held accountable for screwing up in the ring and constantly botching shit. That kick to Liv, rookie mistake.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

sarah logan lookin thiccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wow they literally had to take Liv out of the match to seek medical attention... 

This isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dude, how long has this match been going??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL Riot squad won two on three


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Nikki's tit just pop out?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least the Riot Squad got a win.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

wtf? DIdn't they just walk to Liv on the floor outside?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

She is still at ringside, but somehow backstage ...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Of course, Nattie was there to eat the pin. :heston


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

At least she's not backstage so she can't be that injured. At least Brie didn't fuck her up bad enough to need to go to an ER.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are heels doing the conors cure stuff?


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Keeping Riott Squad strong until Super Showdown. I hope Liv is okay, Brie is over due for another retirement.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas protected. roud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Why are heels doing the conors cure stuff?


Most heels are soft nowadays, they look nothing like proper villains.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't care what anyone says and if they want to agree with me or not, but I'd rather watch Undertaker, Triple H, and Shawn Michaels wrestle until they're in wheelchairs than to have ever watched the Bellas wrestle a single match, individually or collectively. I can't wait till Evolution is over so they can both fuck right back off again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


JFC

Easy broken nose or chipped tooth.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey man I know this is for a good cause and everything but they couldn’t do this after the show?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WATCHU GONNA DO WHEN SOME HERSTORY RUNS WILD ON YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

doesn't this dumb bitch stef o mac know that funds and money are the same damn thing? jfc


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How about you drive money into getting rid of big john's two sluts he hired?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If HHH and Taker don't confront each other tonight....gtfo.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


What in the fuck was she doing there

She booted her like 3 times straight in the face, looked as though she was shooting on her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"philanthropy is the future of marketing, it's the way brands r going 2 win"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Let''s hope Titus doesn't grab Triple H's arm.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

no attempt of keeping kayfabe by WWE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Steph and HHH are more like tweeners.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm



Jesus Christ that last kick was brutal. What a stupid bitch


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWE trying to virtue signal before going to a haven of human rights violations and draconian society because $$$.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Oh god... here we go with the cringe WWE Bella narrative via commentary.
> 
> Fuck off.




They referred to that cheap trashy flop of a reality show as “an empire” at least 3 times


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker to intervene and tombstone HHH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The whole setup of Braun/Dolph/Drew and The Shield just standing there side by side...just.

I know kayfabe is dead but there is really no need to dig it's corpse from the tomb and bury it again.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

MrJT said:


> What in the fuck was she doing there
> 
> She booted her like 3 times straight in the face, looked as though she was shooting on her.


Brie the female Low Ki


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I applaud WWE for doing stuff like this, but I don't need to see it on your weekly TV show.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't wait for the day crowds will be smarky enough to boo Pediatric cancer awareness stuff


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wtf. They say they're real handprints but you can clearly see the decal outline around the hand. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Brie was no where near ready to comeback, holy shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just seen that Liv got kicked in the face by Botch Bella.

Brie needs to fuck right off before she injures somebody seriously, she's such a shit worker.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I applaud WWE for doing stuff like this, but I don't need to see it on your weekly TV show.


Then you don't understand why they do it ahah


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

They should have had Undertaker interrupt with a video on the titantron standing over Connor's grave site and threaten Triple H that he's going to be six feet under, "like another one of his friends." 

That's how you get heat.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol are y’all really gonna shit on these cancer awareness segments? Do you read out loud what you type??


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Wtf. They say they're real handprints but you can clearly see the decal outline around the hand.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




Might be clear coat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna team with Corbin vs the Shield.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus Christ that last kick was brutal. What a stupid bitch


She should be fined and suspended on the spot for that. But she won't.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

She didn't kick her. She smashed her knee into her face several times
She did it too high. She realized her "mistake" (bitch probably did it on purpose) and tried to go for the cover afterwards.


Lesnar is fucking safer than her.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


Brie Bella Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look, roman and seth are at the front high 5 kids mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

cringe


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If you’re constantly bragging about a good deed, and using it as a way to benefit yourself and your company... it’s not a good deed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Awareness said:


> They should have had Undertaker interrupt with a video on the titantron standing over Connor's grave site and threaten Triple H that he's going to be six feet under, "like another one of his friends."
> 
> That's how you get heat.


:sodone


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Who booked this shit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus Christ that last kick was brutal. What a stupid bitch


Not sure if Cringe mode, Botch mode or Bitch mode :hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those poor kids getting those ugly ass titles that cost like $20 to make.

:mj4


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

1999 raw at the 9 o clock hour you had stone cold zooming down the ring in a beer truck or undertaker hanging somebody from a cross..

2018 raw at the 9 o clock hour you have heels and faces breaking kafabe and handing little kids title belts..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IndyTaker said:


> no attempt of keeping kayfabe by WWE


You think heels are pro-cancer?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Brie Bella is stiffer than Low Ki


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


Horrible, she was so busy looking at and pointing to Ruby/Sarah that she was not paying attention to her kicking Liv in the face several times.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this guy cuts a better promo than roman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I applaud their charity efforts but note that they put it on during the most watched hour. Gotta toot their charitable horn.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep. Those kids are "so strong and so brave". Too bad the ones who died were apparently cowards and weaklings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa, that woman in the front row is a MILF.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

This guy is actually Clarence Mason.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The whole setup of Braun/Dolph/Drew and The Shield just standing there side by side...just.
> 
> I know kayfabe is dead but there is really no need to dig it's corpse from the tomb and bury it again.


I'm calmly watching what's going on, but my mind is like....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That guy is a huge nerd.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> You think heels are pro-cancer?


In the start of Raw, the Dogs of War and Shield wanted to brawl but now they can stand on the stage next to each other and be fine.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> You think heels are pro-cancer?




There’s an idea for a gimmick!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

$200,000? That's it from a gigantic corporation? Even the crowd wasn't impressed. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> $200,000? That's it from a gigantic corporation? Even the crowd wasn't impressed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



I was thinking the same thing, was expecting it to be a million or greater then they remove the cloth and it's 200k.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder in regard to the WWE's views on being charitable:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168
Regardless, Godspeed to those kids and any other kids enduring cancer.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Therapy said:


> $200,000? That's it from a gigantic corporation? Even the crowd wasn't impressed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Money is tough after that new TV deal.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Carlton got old damn


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't care who doesn't like that it takes up time on RAW, seeing that young girl crying brought a tear to my eye.

Great stuff WWE.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Gotta make Stephanie a mainstream star since Ronda couldn't do it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


Just now seeing this and goddamnit, I hate the Bellas. I wish they would have stayed away.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how even during a charity thing, Dean still looked completely utterly sour :lmao Staying in character, eh Deano.

And I did notice Corbin situated himself as far away on the stage from The Shield as he could LOL.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Just a friendly reminder in regard to the WWE's views on being charitable:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168
> Regardless, Godspeed to those kids and any other kids enduring cancer.


Every company does it for PR but who cares it's money to charity (at least this charity is legit).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor Dean. The cheese stands alone.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like the first kick knocked her out, then she got caught with a second kick as she was falling down. Ouch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They actually addresed that infection that Dean had :bjpenn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Deano's got that Bork look in his eyes :lelbrock


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They mentioned Dean's staph infection, surprising.

And where were Seth & Roman when Dean was hurt? They were doing their jobs? What did he want them to do? :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup, this is about the time RAW becomes boring..


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

you guys are freaking out over that kick from Brie? JBL seriously tried to murder guys when he was in the ring. Hardcore Holly too. you'd be totally outraged back in the day then. in the 70's they did it all the time. Stiffed guys.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This Ambrose heel tease is too heavy handed.

I bet Ambrose gives the "signal" in the main event for it only to be a swerve and it doesn't happens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roode cannot fall too much farther.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I said earlier other wise. But seeing tonight how they r playing up for a Dean Ambrose Heel Turn. Now way it's happening.

They have played it up too much.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Ascension, lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> This Ambrose heel tease is too heavy handed.
> 
> I bet Ambrose gives the "signal" in the main event for it only to be a swerve and it doesn't happens.


LOL I bet he'l tell Seth & Roman about it, and the signal will be to them so they can beat up Dolph & Drew :lmao


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Why am I watching this pathetic group of guys again for 3 weeks straight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fucking Ascension.

:mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL I bet he'l tell Seth & Roman about it, and the signal will be to them so they can beat up Dolph & Drew :lmao


Yeah I think that's what will happen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Least over performers of the night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044395090171637760


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

These Ascension guys have been irrelevant since late 2014...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at giving Connor the jobber a win over Gable


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Did Graves just say "how" after Konnor won?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahahah I think hell just froze over :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roode and Gable losing to these geeks?

Ridiculous.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Konnor beat Gable clean? WTF is going on today?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stunned silence. They were already silent Corey. :heston


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at giving Connor the jobber a win over Gable


Connor the Jobber :lmao

Nice one.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL were Steph and HHH stopped and only started walking when the cam cut to them .


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow I don't remember these guys ever winning a singles match.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

HHH part of the Illuminati. He said he sold his soul.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I souled out a long time ago".. Pretty good line.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Whether you like them doing these charity segments on TV or not, you can't deny it definitely invokes more emotion than most things that take place on a 3 hour RAW, like the matches that preceded and followed it tonight.

I can't get over that Brie botch. I also am wondering what the backlash would be from both fans and WWE alike if that was someone like Sasha or Alexa who did that to a full time talent. They'd be eaten alive, fined, released, and eaten alive some more.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Wow I don't remember these guys ever winning a singles match.


I dont remember them even winning a tag team match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd like to tombstone Charly :book


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I haven't been paying attention to raw tonight how is it so far


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Trophies said:


> I'd like to tombstone Charly :book


Tell me you didn't just say that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This "Last Time Ever" thing is even more stupid than the "Once in a Lifetime... Wait a minute, is was Twice"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

stevie gerrard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is Carmella a brunette now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dolph dropping an atomic-grade truth bomb...that will likely end up going nowhere. 

On a lighter note, Graves saying "Almost a stunned silence fell over the arena" has to be one of the more clever ways of selling a totally heatless match. :lol



PraXitude said:


> Every company does it for PR but who cares it's money to charity (at least this charity is legit).


No shit. The key difference is that unlike other company execs, Steph's astounding lack of self-awareness deserves to be pointed out and laughed at mercilessly because her moronic comment only reinforced the preconceived notion of corporate-backed charities doing it for PR instead of altruism.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another match with no real storyline.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Bad timing has plagued The Revival from the moment they were called up. Would be a much better fit on Smackdown, and I think they end up there on the next Shakeup.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Liv got kicked in the face a couple of times fpalm


OMG at first I was just annoyed at Brie Bella for obviously being out of shape and not ready to be back in the ring. Now I hope they pull her off TV and realize that she is not ready to be having matches again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wtf was that? A botchy crossbody over the ropes?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has very little heat and we're only halfway through the show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

think i'm done for the night, raw has absolutely sucked a big fat one tonight


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Jaysus I thought Dash Wilder was Dean Ambrose in the ring there


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Another match with no real storyline.


Storylines? What are those.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match is pointless cos I doubt Drew & Dolph are losing, plus The Revival got the jobber entrance.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a weird match, since both are heels people don't know who to cheer for and they are dead


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This should've been a squash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie should do a shoot fight with Ronda.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are The Revival face now, or something?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just end this already

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Are The Revival face now, or something?


Just less evil than Ziggintyre :lmao


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I like the Revival


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revival needs to win this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This RAW is botch

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think Dean's gotten this much airtime on one episode since he came back :lol Loving it!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course they kick out of a finisher yet can't kick out of a roll up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Match got good :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The crowd showing signs of life.

:bjpenn


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

good match. can't complain


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta say, Drew and Dolph have a dope finisher


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So Ziggler kicked out of like 19 finishers but revival can't out of one. Ok

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This is awesome chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match got better as it went on.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Great showing from the Revival. Was really interesting seeing them work as the 'faces' in the match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival deserve so much better then this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOTN. :clap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess the Revival is no longer no Flips :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Have a feeling Corbin teams with the Authors of Pain.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre retained the tag titles 

That was a pretty decent match too


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Went a little long with Dolph kicking out of literally everything but good match overall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Kevin Owens Show is back.

:bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Therapy said:


> So Ziggler kicked out of like 19 finishers but revival can't out of one. Ok
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Way to bury the best team in the division.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"Kevin Owens show, huh?"
"Yea!"

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its time for the man of the hour


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Kevin Owens Show with zero chance of being steamrolled by Braun. :fuckyeah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I wish Lashley still had that TNA heel character, he's so skippable in his current form...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena back.

:mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry Renee you are great but we are not looking forward to Cena's return.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ummmm


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Same old, same old Elias.

Send out Lio :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cena and Lashley vs Elias and Kevin Owens? Why? lol some random tag match with random wrestlers threw together, wow what an exciting match! God that Super Show is gonna be a special kind of shitty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO and Elias now acting like friends. Okay.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Owens lookin like a 3 liter bottle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Cena and Lashley vs Elias and Kevin Owens? Why? lol some random tag match with random wrestlers threw together, wow what an exciting match! God that Super Show is gonna be a special kind of shitty.


That's what all these "special shows" are made of - random matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Sorry Renee you are great but we are not looking forward to Cena's return.


With how bad RAW has been these past couple of months I don't mind him, don't think he can make it worse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob and John will beat these guys handily.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OWENS GOAT heel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> KO and Elias now acting like friends. Okay.


At least it's not KO and The Mahal Monitor anymore :beckylol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A high-chair.

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GOAT Lio!!!! :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That chair...lol


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Lio Rush and Lashley are a good pairing.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

does anyone miss lashley's old theme


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lio actually is making Lashley interesting


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmanuelle said:


> That's what all these "special shows" are made of - random matches.


At the very least they could book random matches that will be great wrestling matches, instead they just throw together matches that will sure to be shit and bore the ever living hell outta people.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, Bobby Lashley is over!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob's here.

Hi Bob.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lio Rush, 23 years old? Holy fuck what am I doing with my life?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lio is


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio is def. an asset for Bob. roud


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That crowd was going crazy for Lashley!

So nice to see..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lio is good on the mic. Just has to stop laughing after practically every sentence.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I find it hilarious NBC is running commericials for season premiers during RAW to draw away viewers. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

I was hoping this would become a tag match. Lio needs to be in action.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I hope Sami will be back in time for RR.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lashley with no headband? lol Vince and Dunn must've made him get rid of it. I mean i understood why he wore it, it helped keep the sweat out of his eyes since he has no eyebrows, without eyebrows sweat gets in your eyes alot easier.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee wants Dean to go to the Dark Side


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Renee wants Dean to go to the Dark Side


On a related note, Renee saw Bob and wanted to go to the Dark Side too. :curry2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Renee wants Dean to go to the Dark Side


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope no ones getting their hopes up for a Dean heel turn, it aint happening, they're being too obvious about it. This is just WWE trying to get peoples hopes up so they can disappoint them as they love doing.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Elias has found himself in a jam right here”

I bet Vince is backstage delighted with himself for that one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is very meh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


The things I would do to those 3 :homer... probably ask them for a pic because I am shy af :grin2:


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Hope Baron's partners are AOP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Whose hand is that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

dannybosa said:


> Hope Baron's partners are AOP


I'm predicting that they will be. Let's see.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't let this match distract you from the fact that KONNOR used the Dominator as a finisher instead of Bobby Lashely :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Whose hand is that?


Charly Caruso


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you make the 205 guys look any weaker?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth getting inside that head.

:mark:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Whose hand is that?


Someone very lucky...

Until Dean finds out and kicks their ass :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044408851271962627

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044409693773254656


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Seth Rollins is telling the truth like always. :Cocky *


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

do you remember when feuding faces and heels had friendly little chats backstage with no tension at all?

i don't.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ohhhh nice Seth trying to play the mind games back on them :lol

Interesting how Drew didn't mention it to Dolph, if he didn't care about what Seth said, he would have just said "oh Seth tried some stuff to turn us on each other", but instead he didn't even bring it up.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Baron Corbin main eventing last week sucked and tanked the show!
...
Hey, I have an idea - let's do it again!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that's interesting, I mean it is practically a given that Drew/Dolph will implode but it is a nice direction for them to try to have both teams getting inside the head of their rivals and create friction.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> do you remember when feuding faces and heels had friendly little chats backstage with no tension at all?
> 
> i don't.


Seriously. I half expected them to start giving each other backrubs.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re teasing a Dean turn, and also a Drew turn. Both would be great and interesting, which means its GUARANTEED that WWE will have neither of them happen.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Seth Rollins is telling the truth like always. :Cocky *


I would trust him as much as I would trust a stuck snake.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That subtle shot at JR. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought Gary Coleman was dead. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not american, was that Kevin Hart segment suppose to be funny?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nia vs Alicia???? Why is this a match that's happening with 30 minutes left in the show?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I thought Gary Coleman was dead. :lol


Maybe it was Webster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another random match.

:trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nia and Ember together cutting a promo fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am fairly sure that I could resist Nia.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh look, they're gonna tease Jinder turning on one of his vanilla caramel midget lackeys again...which will of course lead to nothing of significance in regard to storylines and especially fan reception.
> 
> Your thoughts on this, @Nolo King ? :hmm


It's heartbreaking to see the industry's most despised heel not get the spotlight he needs.

I think Jinder may have to come back much larger than he currently is by upping his protein and having a more rigid workout plan.

It's sickening how the dude is being utilized..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I cannot understand why they keep having Alicia Fox wrestle when Mickie James is RIGHT THERE!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

"Body positivity" fuck off with that insane liberal bullshit. Obesity is not healthy!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410773584465921


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How the fuck is Nia over?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alicia should do some Brie kicks to take down Nia.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> How the fuck is Nia over?


They were cheering for Brie as well.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I couldn't care less about the Raw women's division.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN STILL ISN'T TALKING ENOUGH!!!!! 

All these segments and he barely says a word. Fucking hell WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> I cannot understand why they keep having Alicia Fox wrestle when Mickie James is RIGHT THERE!


They dont want to make Mickie a jobber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least Dean looked intense in that segment with Drew.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Are they ever going to update the WWE 2k games graphics past PS3 quality? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, they should've left it alone. Now it feels like they're doing too much with it in just one night. Let it breathe alittle, WWE. Geez.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> They dont want to make Mickie a jobber




Let’s be fair, as talented as she is, she’s been a jobber since returning


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They dont want to make Mickie a jobber


At least not until the match with Lita at Evolution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

It is now time for some part-timing fake-ass bitches! :reigns3


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

I like Nia, but I do wish she dropped some of her weight. Not because she should be ashamed of her body looking like that, but because it'd help her maneuver better in the ring if she was a bit leaner. Still a fan of hers though despite her limitations.

WWE using a pic of Shawn from over a decade ago to promote a 2018 match that involves him in some capacity. Quite a level to stoop to. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 1/2 hours done. :fuckyeah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Okay, they should've left it alone. Now it feels like they're doing too much with it in just one night. Let it breathe alittle, WWE. Geez.


It's WWE, they like to run things to the ground, I am well aware of that as an IIconics fan who is starting to hate their promos


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey, Cole said Melbourne correctly :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The only legit match worth a fuck on that Supershow is Buddy Murphy vs Cedric Alexander for the CW title, i'll watch that and thats it, fuck the rest of that shitty card.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GOAT LOOKING RIPPED.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see the Four Fossils in a Jurassic Park match. :banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044413447079907328


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those HBK/Taker matches.

:mark:

These guys getting better responses than today's guys.

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shawn retired out of respect but is returning for the love of dat Saudi :vince$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK NEXT WEEK.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

HBK again next week...I better see a superkick. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That lack of pop for Roman with S&D Security. :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Inb4 the Bella Twins are Corbin’s Tag team partners


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie Bella killed Liv, Bryan's career, and now the crowd at Raw tonight.

:mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How is Triple H and Undertaker one of the greatest rivalries in the history of the company? They had like 2 matches in total up to this point and it was over a decade in between those two matches. No one ever thinks of Triple H and Undertaker when thinking of greatest rivalries of all time, they had 1 match at WM 17 and then another at WM 28, am i missing something?

They're acting as if these two had a Rock and Austin type of legendary feud and they haven't.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

I am so pumped for that Taker-HHH match. These guys still know how to get you hyped for a match between them even in their 50s, their talent is incredible and on another level to anything we see today in wrestling.

Notice how WWE are promoting so many events lately that Evolution has started to take a backseat. I haven't even heard the commentators mention that show in the last couple of weeks, this after spam promoting it for a few weeks after it was initially announced. Such a mess.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Bella Twins should be all about "you can look, but you can't touch (the opponents)" when it comes to wrestling.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> How is Triple H and Undertaker one of the greatest rivalries in the history of the company? They had like 2 matches in total up to this point and it was over a decade in between those two matches. No one ever thinks of Triple H and Undertaker when thinking of greatest rivalries of all time, they had 1 match at WM 17 and then another at WM 28, am i missing something?


You forgot the WM 27 match. They have to promote it as such if they want to sell the match and have people buy in, it's just a promotional tool.

But yeah, definitely not one of the greatest rivalries in history. I'd put Foley, Shawn, Kane, Lesnar, Batista, and Edge all ahead of Triple H as far as Taker's greatest rivals go.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> How is Triple H and Undertaker one of the greatest rivalries in the history of the company? They had like 2 matches in total up to this point and it was over a decade in between those two matches. No one ever thinks of Triple H and Undertaker when thinking of greatest rivalries of all time, they had 1 match at WM 17 and then another at WM 28, am i missing something?
> 
> They're acting as if these two had a Rock and Austin type of legendary feud and they haven't.


How is The Shield the greatest faction of all time? It's just typical WWE posturing and propaganda.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruby about to die in a week :mj2


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410842689634304


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AOP


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lololololol. A jobber team he picks. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol these fat body losers.

Wait who the fuck is the midget? :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called it


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I was right


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally AOP up against the Shield.


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> AOP


Obviously. We see that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Absence of Pop sure to pull in dem ratings.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drake Maverick looks like a child :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So I see that there’s even more evidence to bring back and push the Bella Twins.... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy Swat Gear Batman.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol at Supershow they're giving you a bunch of shitty tag matches, and on Raw they're having the matches that would be better on the supershow, Lashely vs Owens, Ronda vs Ruby, two great singles matches that should be good wrestling matches. Why should anyone watch that Supershow when the better matches are being given to you on Raw? Oh wow at the super show Ronda will have The Bella's as her tag partners.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410842689634304


what a cunty non-apology

fuck off bellas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Shield took these guys like a bunch of jobbers a couple of weeks ago, so why would I take them seriously?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Drake Maverick looks like a child :lmao


He's extremely cute >


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, crickets for Braun. This crowd is ready to go home.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Drake Maverick looks like a child :lmao


I think his lack of size really makes AOP look more intimidating.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

deepelemblues said:


> what a cunty non-apology
> 
> fuck off bellas


Yeah those talentless bitches are back for just 2 or 3 matches and already hurt someone. Can they kindly fuck off back to their reality shows? Ya know before they end someones career with their horrible attempts at wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I reckon Dean's gonna lead Drew, Dolph & Braun into a trap, making them think he's gonna turn on Roman & Seth, but then swerve them.

Dean's tag to Roman was funny though, the way he posed for a split second before he did it :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sure this isn't Corpus Christi?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why does Roman go back to his generic plain vest when The Shield come together? His regular gear would fit with them fine, its the same damn gear just with color and designs added to it so its not so damn generic.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jobbers: dispatched

Now the real main event can begin?


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

The camera work is bad. Just use the hard cam more.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

super Reigns with the kick out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uncharacteristic mistake from The Shield there, turning their backs on their opponents like that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044410842689634304



Maybe if you know they actually took the time to work on improving in the ring and not sleeping with whoever could further their career and focusing on anything and everything but wrestling they woulnd't constantly fuck up and injure people.

They need to fuck off for good at this point. Give them their walking papers and be done.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Raw is Commercials


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats to Revival and D&D for having MOTN. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is back into it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loud Burn it down chants.

:bjpenn

Seth woke the crowd backup until he got cut off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose chants. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There we go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins keeping the crowd alive.

:mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RKO

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins da real MVP.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Roman is unbearable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love it when Rollins goes nuts like that. Arguably the most exciting in ring person on the roster when he does that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman stealing Dean's glory. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman does fuck all during the whole match, but he gets the pin :lmao


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

Ambrose is clearly the 3rd wheel, yet still the most over guy of the three.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Corbin takes a curb stomp, stumbles on to his feet seconds after, he then gets hit with Dirty Deeds, again stumbles onto his feet seconds later, nice way to no sell both finishers you dumb fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thy are clearly not turning Ambrose before the Super Showdown match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Roman does fuck all during the whole match, but he gets the pin :lmao


Just like old times.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So Seth and Dean do all the work, then tag Roman in for his move of doom.

They really don't try to make Roman look good at all.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That RAW wasn't too bad, could be good if they trimmed an hour off..

At least they are trying new things and giving people character.. 7/10


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Himiko said:


> They’re teasing a Dean turn, and also a Drew turn. Both would be great and interesting, which means its GUARANTEED that WWE will have neither of them happen.




Told yas


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Maybe if you know they actually took the time to work on improving in the ring and not sleeping with whoever could further their career and focusing on anything and everything but wrestling they woulnd't constantly fuck up and injure people.
> 
> They need to fuck off for good at this point. Give them their walking papers and be done.


I love how they, and the company, have gone out of their way to try and pretend that women like the Bella's had something to do with the women's revolution. Yet here they are taking the place of young women 10x more talented than them and screwing up left and right. WWE has focused so much on girls from total divas and SHOCKER, match quality in the women's division has taken a nosedive and the "revolution" is dead. I swear, every damn thing Vince touches he ruins.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean should turn somewhere between Survivor Series and Royal Rumble.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044423633500655617


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Highlight of the show was the Revival match. Might rewatch that and check out the Best Botch Machine in action.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That would of been a good match for The Shield to loose. It would of planted the seeds of a possible heel turn for Dean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

charsetutf said:


> Ambrose is clearly the 3rd wheel, yet still the most over guy of the three.


which is why he should turn on them


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m a bit disappointed in that ending, but what else is new? They should’ve had Dean walk toward Braun’s crew, give them the signal to go after Roman and Seth then take a chair to all three of them. Would’ve gotten a great reaction. Missed opportunity but whatever. Proud of Ambrose’s in ring work since his return. Looking fantastic.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was obvious Dean wasn't turning cos of the Super Showdown match. Afterwards is when you can start predicting heel turns for him :lol

Glad to see him be a main focus of the show tonight though, it's about damn time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Shield/Baron Corbin/Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre opening segment

- Dean Ambrose/Dolph Ziggler backstage segment

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre vs Revival for the Raw Tag titles

- Drew McIntyre/Seth Rollins backstage segment

- Dean Ambrose/Drew McIntyre backstage segment

- Shield vs Baron Corbin/AOP


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

After tonight Brie needs to be kept from the ring 

First she botched two suicide dives then she knee'd the hell outta Mamacita Zelina and then kicked Livs head in


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I love it when Rollins goes nuts like that. Arguably the most exciting in ring person on the roster when he does that.


He really shines when going full speed all over the place.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

These Promos talking about the past

They should do this with Becky & Charlotte


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

dannybosa said:


> After tonight Brie needs to be kept from the ring
> 
> First she botched two suicide dives then she knee'd the hell outta Mamacita Zelina and then kicked Livs head in


Ruby should've knocked Brie the fuck out for stiffing her with that forearm shot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


> Ruby should've knocked Brie the fuck out for stiffing her with that forearm shot.


Yeah Ruby didn't look very amused by that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So I thought Raw was actually enjoyable tonight. 

Lio Rush is entertaining.

Dean heel teases were good, his facial expressions to the situation at hand were gold tonight, you could tell it's burning him inside that he's the only member without a title but still stays loyal at the end of the show. Highlights the strong connection between the Shield so will make it all the more epic when he eventually turns. ATM I'm just happy he's playing serious pretty much hundred percent of the time now.

Drew/Ziggler/Revival was fantastic, Revivals best main roster showing to date for sure. 

Shield Six man was a good match too.

Brie needs to just stop. I feel sorry for anyone that has to work with her. Retire again please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio is a breath of fresh air on the stale show that is RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't hate Raw as much as I usually do, tonight, either. Decent show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> It's heartbreaking to see the industry's most despised heel not get the spotlight he needs.
> 
> I think Jinder may have to come back much larger than he currently is by upping his protein and having a more rigid workout plan.
> 
> It's sickening how the dude is being utilized..


He's never been my favorite in the least, but I honestly have pity for him because of how they made him literally backtrack to a floundering, low-ceiling gimmick he had before his singles push.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

65 pages has to be a record low for a WWE Raw thread. I mean damn...


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Ruby should've knocked Brie the fuck out for stiffing her with that forearm shot.


Is it still stiffing if it was done due to lack of skill oppose to intentionally?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is always nice when they run with an angle doing multiple segments across the show leading up to the main event like they did with Ambrose and the heel turn tease. This type of continuous narrative is part of the stuff the show really needs more of.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Seth and Dean doing all the work while Roman picks up the victory. That seems familiar.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

66 pages

:ha


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who the fuck cares about these 6 fuckers getting 20 segments trying to convince each other to turn on each other every week. Fucking shit is lame. Show sucks.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> BTW did anyone else notice that Dolph botched his promo? He said "When Rollins couldn't beat me at Summerslam he called you Dean", but Rollins actually beat Dolph at Summerslam


Not sure he botched, think he should have paused better for it to be "When Rollins couldn't beat me, at Summerslam he called you Dean"


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I think this week's RAW is going to be noteable for a few things. One of them is Brie Bella and her Brie Mode kicking and knocking out poor Liv Morgan. Liv looked concussed after it and managed to come back and do the Triple Suplex spot before disappearing from the match completely. Good job Brie. I had enough of seeing her wrestle. And to make matters worst, she gets to appear on Smackdown because the brand split doesn't apply to her. She is making me like Daniel Bryan less as well.

So much screen time for the Shield, Stroman, Ziggler and McIntrye. They were in the opening segment, had bundles of backstage segments playing mind games against each other and was out there for the Conor's Cure segment. The main event match was fine and glad the Authors of Pain didn't eat the pinfall loss. I have to lol at Grinn Balor and Bayley tag teaming for the MMC. So fitting. And this Lashley-Rush pairing might be working. Lashley got cheers in his hometown and Rush complements him well. Nice.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The way Alicia Fox screeched out *Shaaaantiii!!* as she sat down with Jinder :lmao

I love this woman so much.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who the fuck cares about these 6 fuckers getting 20 segments trying to convince each other to turn on each other every week. Fucking shit is lame. Show sucks.


Every week? This was the only week they’ve done this though? And there was nothing wrong with it, teases a future Ambrose turn and Drew breaking out on his own, something a lot of people want to see. At least they kept the main focus away from Strowman and Roman for once. Not to mention Rollins/Dean/Drew/Ziggler deserve the tv time, they always kill it and literally stole the show at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I thought this week was actually the best week for the storyline so far :lol It was actually interesting and new, they tried something completely different for a change.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If it wasn't bad enough that they had to shoehorn Brie back with Bryan on screen again, she's now botching dives and whatnot and legit knocking out colleagues.

I don't even watch much of the women tbh, but this is all so they can help promote their divas show and youtube shit and all that crap and not only is it affecting the stories and enjoyment on these shows, as with Bryan, it's affecting the health of herself and other wrestlers at this point.

Bryan/Brie are a v.nice real life couple and I wish them well in their private life, but stop doing this shit on screen just to promote other rubbish.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Lio is a breath of fresh air on the stale show that is RAW.


Lio Rush and Bobby Lashley seem to complement each other really well. This pairing has been great and I hope Lashley gets a push out of this.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Man I couldn't even finish the highlights this week... but I liked the balor and bayley team finally together, I ship them.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Switchblade Club said:


> 66 pages
> 
> :ha


I got my settings to max # of post per page so I got only 27.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Konnor won a match ?
Is he retiring soon ?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Already forgot what happened on this show. That's good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gable losing to Asscension. :tripsscust


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> 66 pages
> 
> :ha


So much for "they'll always watch."


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Remember when this thread use to get 300 - 1000 pages lol


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I hate all those Words leading up to a pay-per-view. I mean, the event is call "Super Show-Down", because it is being held Down Under. Show-Down Down Under. Therefore both Triple H and Undertaker are talking about putting each other DOWN!!

If it were a ladder pay-per-view, then they would have been talking about CLIMBING. I don't like it because it is not what they usually say. They only say that because of the event and it sounds so fake.

Sorry. But that is what I feel.

Another thing is: How long do you think the match between Undertaker and Triple H will be? I mean when Undertaker faced John Cena, then it was a short squash match. I hope this match will deliever.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Chrome said:


> So much for "they'll always watch."


These Raw threads just keep dying and dying.


----------

